# Masters in MBIS from Monash (australia) or from US



## Ripleen (Mar 23, 2013)

I have got admit to Monash for Masters in "Management of Business Information System Professional" for July 2013 session.I am planning to write my GMAT in April, so that I can apply for US universities.Depending on my score, either I will apply for MBA(on getting pretty high score) or MS in MIS(on getting score ranging from 600-650).I have almost 3 years of work exp in IT Firm.I am responsible for the analysis,devlopment and testing of PLM applications.Since I have recieved an admit from Monash,I would really like to enquire about the job aspects in Australia thereafter.I have heard that Australian Universities do not offer campus placements unlike US universities and you dont get work related to your field.Also International students are unfairly treated in Australia.Kindly enlighten me on the same as my plan is to complete my Post graduation and coming back to my home country (India) after getting 1 year of international work exposure.Also I would like to know about average salary package ofered after completing MBIS from Monash.

Kindly help me make a decision of whether accepting Monash's Offer for this fall 2013 or writing my GMAT and applying for US Universities in next fall i.e. 2014.

Looking forward to hearing a positive response from your end.


----------

